# Maggot quality this year??????



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

So far this year I have used maggots from two different bait shops that are at least forty miles apart. In both instances the size of the maggots seem to be much smaller than those I have used in past years.
The wax worms seem to be just the opposite as those I used this year are extreemly large.
What has been your experience this year?


----------



## HardWaterJunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

I have noticed the exact same thing. I have picked up both multi colored maggots and plain maggots and they were smaller a lot then years past. The waxies I got were were only a little larger then normal but not bad. No where close to the size of those butter worms I picked up at Lindas a couple years ago. All the bait I picked up this year was from 3 different shops in the summit-portage area. I havent picked up any bait from Mark yet so I dont know how his look. I think that a lot of the bait shops get there stock from the same source.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Same here. HUGE waxies and tiny maggots.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

simillar down here in Dayton, HUGE waxworms the size of your pinkie, LOL and the spikes seem average in size but for us, the spike quality has been way better then in past years.

Salmonid


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

My top maggot stores are Erie Outfitters and Rodmakers. Both have fat, juicy maggots 

Also noticed GIANT waxworms this season. Petsmart! I swear they feed em steroids.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

agreed, they are very small this year.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I have not bought waxies this year but did also notice the maggots I bought at Chet & Frans seemed a bit small. Actually difficult to load on a Pin-Min. I figured it was just my eyes getting worse with age. Important thing is they still taste the same, at least to me they do.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The white, red and multi colored maggots look to be the same as always. The pink maggots are very small. The wax worms have been very large. With little or no fishing going on in December the wholesale growers had no reason to pull the mature waxies, thus the super sized pulpa. With ice fishing on the upswing, the waxies will get back to normal size. By the way,all baitshops in Ohio get their bait deliveries from 2 different sources. Unless the baitshop is sitting on some old bait, the size of the maggots and waxies should all be the same across the board................Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Another note regarding the maggots.These all come from out of state starting 3 years ago. Once Bobby Lupori stopped supplying the local wholesalers, the quality of maggots has gone down. Bob raised the fattest creamy white maggots for 20+years. Unfortunately, nothing good lasts for ever.The quality went down and the price went up, go figure........Mark


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

waxies that are too big are a hassle ice fishing, they get shredded too easily. 

my dad bought a 250 tub at Kames sporting goods and he had no complaints about them. but i did not personally take a look.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Since we are talking about bait I am wondering what is the best way to keep unused bait. Two of the stores I have been to this season have been keeping maggots and wax worms in the fridge ( supplyers instructions they said) . I was always told to keep wax worms out at room temp and maggots in the fridge. And then minnows is another thing I dont really know how to keep them alive past a few days.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Maggots and minnows can be kept in a fridge, waxworms at 55-60 degrees and must be ventilated............Mark


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The minnows I bought 5 weeks ago are still good. Have about 20, I've kept them in about two gallons of res water in the unheated garage. Thought I should feed them but don't have a clue what they might eat, if anything, any ideas?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ress said:


> The minnows I bought 5 weeks ago are still good. Have about 20, I've kept them in about two gallons of res water in the unheated garage. Thought I should feed them but don't have a clue what they might eat, if anything, any ideas?


Unseasoned Bread Crumbs


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

Check out grubco.com thats where i get mine from and have never had any complaints. you get 500ct for 8.00. i pick mine up but they do ship and they guarentee them!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Ha, a whole post about maggot quality.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

I luckily have friends up by Knutsons in MI and I normally get my maggots from them. They have been the same quality as always, I can never find decent maggots in central OH if I can even find them. Maggots last a good long time in the fridge but I love it even more when I can make it up there to that bait shop. The Irish hills in MI is great for ice fishing, if I was to retire now I would probably be there.

http://www.knutsonlivebait.com/


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Betain said:


> I luckily have friends up by Knutsons in MI and I normally get my maggots from them. They have been the same quality as always, I can never find decent maggots in central OH if I can even find them. Maggots last a good long time in the fridge but I love it even more when I can make it up there to that bait shop. The Irish hills in MI is great for ice fishing, if I was to retire now I would probably be there.
> 
> http://www.knutsonlivebait.com/


Exactly where I get mine. You can get mousies and spikes from them, too. I have them shipped to my door.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

AkronCATS said:


> Ha, a whole post about maggot quality.


i guess this is what we will talk about, since there is no fishing to talk about....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not ordering maggots or waxies from nobody other than the local bait shops. I simply couldnt walk into my local bait store (who's struggling to survive) to find out the local ice fishing scoop & scuttle and purchase my bait elsewhere. 

It just doesnt seem right to me.

I may pay a few coins more, but I can sleep at night knowing I didnt contribute to another bait shop downfall. The Akron area has lost alot of them over the last few years... Manda's, Fisherman's Shack, T's, Portage Lakes B&T, Eddies, etc.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm not ordering maggots or waxies from nobody other than the local bait shops. I simply couldnt walk into my local bait store (who's struggling to survive) to find out the local ice fishing scoop & scuttle and purchase my bait elsewhere.
> 
> It just doesnt seem right to me.
> 
> I may pay a few coins more, but I can sleep at night knowing I didnt contribute to another bait shop downfall. The Akron area has lost alot of them over the last few years... Manda's, Fisherman's Shack, T's, Portage Lakes B&T, Eddies, etc.


 Maybe not right for you, but you live and fish "local". This site has a broad range of residences and for many of us, there are no "local" bait shops. I do buy from locals if I'm fishing local. Don't hate us that are not within 30 miles of a "local" shop or not fishing waters near them.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I got bait from George's and had same results as you... got maggots from bad boys and they seemed large than ones from George... may have just been all in my head though.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I got a way feeding my night crawlers that 10 them make a dozen. But non are for sale just for my friends and I to use.sorey try Marks LOL


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I always have the biggest fattest juiciest crawlers around. It costs me couple more bucks to fatten them up, but well worth it. I'm amazed at how far guys will drive for good bait...........Mark


----------

